# Lap band fills



## mjewett (Feb 29, 2008)

What is a ballpark charge for lap band fills?


----------



## rachell1976 (Feb 29, 2008)

We charge $152.00


----------



## Deadpd (Feb 29, 2008)

*fills*

When I was at an ASC we charged around $300


----------



## mjewett (Mar 3, 2008)

Is that $300.00 per fill or for multiple fills?


----------



## sundaey (Mar 6, 2008)

we charge $100 per fill.


----------



## cmartin (Mar 13, 2008)

$145
Connie Martin


----------



## MEZIESKY (Mar 20, 2008)

We also charge $300.00 per fill
mgrubb


----------

